# Where to put cat when cleaning lady comes?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not sure how to handle when the cleaning lady comes since I'm not home when they're here. I don't think he'd meet them at the front door but don't want to take the chance that he darts for the door when they come in.

Two options come to mind...

Put him in master bedroom with the door closed when I go to work. There he has all his toys and hiding places, litter box and dry food. That way he won't get out the front door when the cleaning lady comes (though he doesn't really go to the front door). Then when they go to clean my bedroom and open the bedroom door he'll hide until they leave, but until then is terrified for the next hour. The cleaning ladies will have to make sure he doesn't follow them out, but I really don't think he'd leave the bedroom with all the commotion going on

or

I have a bedroom that doesn't get cleaned (seldom used) that I could put him in all day, but I'd have to move a litter box, food, water and toys in there for the day since he'd be there all day. It's always closed so he'll be locked in an unfamiliar place. I really don't like this option too much.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My cat (and dogs) were loose in the house when our cleaning lady came. She would put the dogs out in the yard while she was there and knew to be careful not to let the cat out. She claimed that she rarely ever saw the cat.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Can you get him used to the closed off room by leaving it open for a while? Sounds like that would be an ideal place if it's not going to be cleaned.

My cats are left out to harass the cleaners lol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Send the cleaning lady here, problem solved!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Aw, you beat me to it!!!

If I had someone coming in, there wouldn't be a problem - they'd run from room to room like little chicken-cats.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I say use the spare bedroom. Might be a little inconvenient, but "better safe than sorry".

When I had the sewer cleaned out, Zinny ended up in the utility room for the 3 hours of maintenance being done, hiding behind the dryer with the rotor-rooter thing cranking noisily! Poor thing must have been terrified. 
So don't assume cats will always run AWAY from commotion. Sometimes curiosity can get the better of them, and they end up trapped with all that ruckus after all.

Also, just telling the cleaning lady not to let him out might not work. They might either not care (not all females are crazy cat ladies...my godmother HATES cats), or might forget, or be too distracted with hauling their equipment out to notice a little kitty darting by.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yah, I wouldn't trust the cleaning lady. Cats are so good at being ninja. 

I agree to use the spare room. Or just leave your cat in the master bedroom and tell the lady to not clean it. It's just one room to clean yourself.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Alpaca said:


> Yah, I wouldn't trust the cleaning lady. Cats are so good at being ninja.
> 
> I agree to use the spare room. Or just leave your cat in the master bedroom and tell the lady to not clean it. It's just one room to clean yourself.


I'm leaning towards using the spare, as the master bedroom also has the bath to clean.


----------

